# Skid steer ?....



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I'm out looking for a skid and I need to know a few things.... is there any difference for longivity between and oil cooled engine and a liquid cooled one? I really like the cats but I'm eyeing a gehl... any input on the gehls? I think their more in my price range then the cats but I'd really like to have a cat...your thoughts?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

also I'd be using it for possible pushing some snow with a 8' box and loading snow... now that said, how good is a skid for the hard packed banks... can it even break them up enough to use the bucket to load a dump? or will I just bounce off the snow bank? I'm looking at a 60 hp 6000 lb machine and the cat i was looking at was 78hp and 6500 lbs......just curious what other experience has been


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Either machine you mentioned will push an 8' box. Never ran one but you will prob miss that extra hp if you go with the Gehl. And yes a skid of that power will break up hard pack banks no problem. Definitely check your bucket pivot point depending on what size truck you'll be loading.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have only owned a 6635 Gehl and it is an okay machine....i've put about 1400 hrs on it in about 10 years all just pushing snow.....my macine is turbo and rated at 80hp/8000lbs and i would NOT go with anything smaller.....i hire a sub that runs with me and his bobcat will out do my machine all night long plus i have never seen his windows fog over whereas my gehl only has a heater box (no duct work) and it can be a real pita sometimes.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The only disadvantage to a oil cooled engine is heating the cab, from what I have been told.

As far as wanting a CaT, I don't think they are that special.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

cretebaby;807127 said:


> The only disadvantage to a oil cooled engine is heating the cab, from what I have been told.
> 
> As far as wanting a CaT, I don't think they are that special.


that's probably why i have always had troulbe with fogging/frosting over.....


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I had the CATS... great machines, not fond of the single joystick controller.
reverted back to Bobcat.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just get a Bobcat and sleep well at night!


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*skid*

i use twenty skidsteer in snow removal,i have 15 bobcats and five cats,i prefer bobcat they are far more reliable and push better in snow.the only reason I have a few cats is for a few employees that really like them,...bobcat rules


----------

